# Preggo guppy



## Brackishboii (Dec 26, 2021)

So my guppy is fairly pregnant, I think, I was wondering when she'll actually give birth, but am not sure if she's pregnant or just big, as she's always been fairly plump...


----------



## TristanFish (Oct 20, 2021)

i think she is pregnant but this post was 8 days ago ,so she probably gave birth already.Guppies typically reproduce about every 30 days and give birth to litters *approximately 20 times* throughout their lives according to* NBC News.*
they also eat their babies


----------



## heidiwilliamsonconsu (12 mo ago)

Brackishboii said:


> So my guppy is fairly pregnant, I think, I was wondering when she'll actually give birth, but am not sure if she's pregnant or just big, as she's always been fairly plump...


Warning to all, LiveAquaria.com has FISH LICE! They destroyed my 10 yr old tank and killed all five of my giant goldfish (over 2 lbs) and the babies I bought from LiveAquaria. I had never seen fish lice before in over 20 years of fish keeping and thought the babies were showing ammonia burns despite no heightened ammonia level. I found out after I saw one on my giant goldfish and it MOVED. THEY KILLED MY GOLDFISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEY LIED WHEN I TOLD THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEY WOULD NOT EVEN HAVE THE COURTESY TO REFUND MY MOST RECENT ORDER LET ALONE RECOGNIZE MY GRIEF AT THE LOSS OF MY BEAUTIFUL FRIENDS. CRUEL, HATEFUL, IRRESPONSIBLE.


----------



## TristanFish (Oct 20, 2021)

thank you but that is the risk of ordering online so please stop the spam


----------

